# Tornado in Tomar



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

on Tuesday this week a Tornado hit Tomar, then went on to damage other towns east of Tomar.
In Tomar a infant school lost the roof while the kids were inside, luckily no serious injuries. lots of damage to buildings, cars, trees etc. 

Lots of video of the Tornado on utube.

It past within 50 metres of our office, the office was not damaged


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Heard about this. Quite the storm! Glad no one was seriously hurt.


----------

